# Wizzard of OZ Wicked Witch?



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Any news from Round 2/Polar Lights on this kit? It was announced at Wonderfest and seems to have dropped off the radar. I thought this would be a cool figure kit with broad appeal due to the subject matter.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Any news from Round 2/Polar Lights on this kit? It was announced at Wonderfest and seems to have dropped off the radar. I thought this would be a cool figure kit with broad appeal due to the subject matter.


...AND hope a flying monkey will be included in "the scene"!

Phil K


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Didn't specifically talk to them about it, but they had a poster on display at iHobby last month.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## empty13 (Jan 31, 2013)

sites are taking orders for them


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to that kit--one of the great underrated subjects.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Maybe a 10 pack of flying monkeys for a diorama? Maybe with the hour glass?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

And your little dog, too. heh heh heh


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Perhaps a before and after? Witch and Puddle.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Trying to figure out what I'll do with the rest of the kit after I use the hat and broom to make an "I'm melting" diorama. :hat:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Is there a picture to be seen anywhere of the actual model itself?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

spock r said:


> Trying to figure out what I'll do with the rest of the kit after I use the hat and broom to make an "I'm melting" diorama.


Make a model of the annoying neighbor from Sigmund The Sea Monster. It's the same actress.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Make a model of the annoying neighbor from Sigmund The Sea Monster. It's the same actress.


 that was mary wickes... different actress LOL


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

CTV Man has it up for presale on his site but not much by way of sculpt or box art. Just a picture of Elphaba holding her broom and pointing her finger.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No, she was on Sigmund. I looked it up. Margaret Hamilton is listed in the Actor's section of this wiki : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigmund_and_the_Sea_Monsters

Then there's this :


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mary Wickes played Aunt Zelda in 12 episodes (i.e., Season 1) of _Sigmund and the Sea Monsters_; Margaret Hamilton played Mrs. Eddels in three episodes.

As for the kit, I'd probably buy it just for the Winged Monkey figure(s). :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

wasn't the lady that played the wicked witch also on folgers coffee commercials ?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

RMC said:


> wasn't the lady that played the wicked witch also on folgers coffee commercials ?


Yes, that's what Margaret Hamilton was best known for prior to playing WWW.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

wjplenge said:


> Yes, that's what Margaret Hamilton was best known for prior to playing WWW.


Hamilton wasn't doing Folgers commercial until the 70's, a good thirty years after her portrayal of the Wicked Witch. There were no commercials 'prior' to 1939.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

When you look at Margaret Hamilton's body of work as an actress, it's difficult to say categorically which role she would be best remembered for. I think most people would immediately say the Wicked Witch in _The Wizard of Oz_, but she had recurring roles on _Car 54, Where Are You?_, _The Patty Duke Show_, _The Addams Family_, _Mister Rogers' Neighborhood_, and, of course, the aforementioned _Sigmund and the Sea Monsters_ and Maxwell House (not Folgers) television commercials, as well as numerous "one-shot" and "guest" appearances.


----------



## Cryptman (Jan 31, 2013)

She was always my favorite witch.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite witch was a gal I almost married in the early 90s. Very pretty! But you know what Forrest's mother said about that. 

But Margaret Hamilton is my second favorite witch and I do look forward to seeing what this kit will look like!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

MartinHatfield said:


> Hamilton wasn't doing Folgers commercial until the 70's, a good thirty years after her portrayal of the Wicked Witch. There were no commercials 'prior' to 1939.


Yes you're correct and I learned not to post in the middle of the night when I'm unable to sleep. I know what I meant to post and what I actually posted wasn't it.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

wjplenge said:


> Yes you're correct and I learned not to post in the middle of the night when I'm unable to sleep. I know what I meant to post and what I actually posted wasn't it.


I hate it when I do that...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

wjplenge said:


> Yes you're correct and I learned not to post in the middle of the night when I'm unable to sleep. I know what I meant to post and what I actually posted wasn't it.


Dats cool, I mis-typed as well, because I knew she did ads for Maxwell House and not Folgers!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Folgers? Maxwell House?? I just want to see the frikkin model


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Good to the Last Drop....
....What's wrong with the Last Drop???....
Denis


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

She was in the original 13 Ghosts, a movie that scared the #@!$% out of me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wjplenge said:


> Yes you're correct and I learned not to post in the middle of the night when I'm unable to sleep. I know what I meant to post and what I actually posted wasn't it.


Been there and done that so many times that I've worn out the tee shirts I bought on the trips. Posting when you're sleep-deprived can be worse than posting after you've had several of your favorite alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

While you guys are sorting out your fave witch (mine is Samantha!), I assume then that there are no "prototype" photos available of the model in question?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

apls said:


> She was in the original 13 Ghosts, a movie that scared the #@!$% out of me.


Heh! Me too.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Frankie Boy said:


> While you guys are sorting out your fave witch (mine is Samantha!), I assume then that there are no "prototype" photos available of the model in question?


Still waiting and looking forward to this one. Photos please??


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> No, she was on Sigmund. I looked it up. Margaret Hamilton is listed in the Actor's section of this wiki : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigmund_and_the_Sea_Monsters
> 
> Then there's this :


i stand corrected.. LOL


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I received my Round 2 order sheet/price list for 2013 yesterday and the Witch is listed as a December release. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

And don't forget Ms. Hamilton played "Mrs. Gideon" in "My Little Chickadee" with Mae West and W.C. Fields.

If Elvira Gulch was the Wicked Witch of the West, then Mrs. Gideon was the Wicked Witch of the East!

Jeff
A W.C. Fields fan


----------



## yorkd (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey guys,theres a photo of the kit at monsters in motion web site.Looks nice.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

Here's an article with photos of The Wicked Witch in the Round 2 Collector Model blog: http://www.collectormodel.com/round...the-wicked-witch-sculpt/#sthash.IhxKYrp6.dpbs. The current release date has been pushed up to late spring/early summer of next year. She looks to me to be worth the wait!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Only one 'z' in wizard.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually looks much better than I thought--very good likeness! I just wish the eyes were open more but apart from that it's a pretty great piece, especially with the four mini-figures of the other characters.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm disappointed that they didn't included a figure of the Jitterbug.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Perhaps and aftermarket crystal ball?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a glass globe from an LED light bulb already set aside that I'm hoping is the correct size for this. This looks like it's going to be a nice little kit for sure.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I still may have to make a mold of the flying monkey so I can make about 6-10 of them.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Gosh it is perfect for a little led globe. I really like the look of this. A personal favorite movie of mine and witchy is perfect for my collection


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can NOT imagine they' won't include the crystal ball.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I would've thought they'll include a crystal ball too. In fact it would be stupid not too and the kit would look unfinished without it.

Is this supposed to be a styrene kit anyway?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

They might not because unless the ball is glass, it has to be in at least two pieces. That means an unsightly seam right where you don't want it. Also, if the ball is plastic, the mold will have to have very precise milling and polishing to make the figures inside viewable. These are the same problems Moebius is having with the 1/6th scale Robot's bubble, and will no doubt add to the cost of the kit if included.

Don't get me wrong, I want this kit as much if not more than the rest of you, and I pray that they do include the crystal ball. The finished kit will look pretty odd without it!

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

IIRC what has been shown is a test shot. I would imagine the sprue for a/the clear parts wasn't done or an issue at this point.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Surely there must be a way of doing a crystal ball in plastic without having to do a join in the middle with todays technology? They can do sphere's in non transparent plastic.

Obviously the figures would have to fit in but there'd obviously have to be a hole at one end so the sphere could be fixed over the figures onto the base.....so it wouldn't have to be a complete circle anyway.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Surely there must be a way of doing a crystal ball in plastic without having to do a join in the middle with todays technology? They can do sphere's in non transparent plastic.
> 
> Obviously the figures would have to fit in but there'd obviously have to be a hole at one end so the sphere could be fixed over the figures onto the base.....so it wouldn't have to be a complete circle anyway.


It isn't as easy as a solid piece for so many reasons. For one, it has to be hollow... With current mold technology, there is no way to have the inside part of the mold be able to be removable from a hollow sphere with a small hole on one end.

Very large, solid cast, kit parts tend to have bad sink marks and distortions, hence the use of split pieces.

You can't put stuff inside of a solid, single piece, casting that is bigger than the hole in the bottom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> It isn't as easy as a solid piece for so many reasons. For one, it has to be hollow... With current mold technology, there is no way to have the inside part of the mold be able to be removable from a hollow sphere with a small hole on one end.
> 
> Very large, solid cast, kit parts tend to have bad sink marks and distortions, hence the use of split pieces.
> 
> You can't put stuff inside of a solid, single piece, casting that is bigger than the hole in the bottom






I see what you mean but I'm still surprised they haven't come up with something with todays technology like slide moulding etc.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I see what you mean but I'm still surprised they haven't come up with something with todays technology like slide moulding etc.


Well you could for a solid item. But how would you slide the mold out of the inside once the part was cast for a hollow part? You can't. Then you would still have seams on the outside. The closest thing is blow molding, like how they make milk bottles. But you would have the same problem you couldn't put things inside it through a small hole.

Even a cusom blown glass globe would be tough because of the small opening on one side.


----------

